# full face helmet carry system / sling?



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

is there any sling or similar type carry system I can buy or make for a full face helmet?

Riding up 8 miles + of tough uphill with a full face helmet is just so hot and hard to breathe compared to normal top of head helmet.

But i need helmet for the downhill sections / jumps.......

So I would like to ride up with helmet off and then ride down with helmet on?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

...few things bother me more than seeing riders going uphill with their helmets off. You have plenty of opportunity to be struck by downhill riders or making a mistake that drives you into the ground while riding uphill. I'm bothered more by road riders doing it though and I know how bad it sucks to pedal in a FF so my suggestion is this fantastic pack:

http://dakine.com/p/bike/packs/guys/nomad

Scroll down to see the FF carrying system. It can also carry your pads if you'd like.

Be safe out there.


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

zebrahum said:


> ...few things bother me more than seeing riders going uphill with their helmets off. You have plenty of opportunity to be struck by downhill riders or making a mistake that drives you into the ground while riding uphill. I'm bothered more by road riders doing it though and I know how bad it sucks to pedal in a FF so my suggestion is this fantastic pack:
> 
> http://dakine.com/p/bike/packs/guys/nomad
> 
> ...


didnt think of someone riding into me, that is possible

falling over riding uphill on a fireroad though, I would think i have same odds of getting hit by lightning


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

jasonjm said:


> falling over riding uphill on a fireroad though, I would think i have same odds of getting hit by lightning


You'd be surprised how often it happens. 'Nuff said about that though.


----------



## square (Jun 5, 2010)

i don't use the nomad's helmet carrying capabilities, but i have and love the pack...


----------



## B42 (Oct 27, 2010)

I put my arm guards in my pack, leg guards in in the outside pocket, and my helmet strapped to the outside of my pack. I use a Camel-bak MULE. The outside flap is perfect for attaching through the full face of my DH helmet. Most of the time I ride it's up a closed road. When I'm doing a little XC before the DH I'll wear my XC helmet and strap it to my pack on the way down.

Pictures of it all put together:


----------



## jasonjm (May 4, 2011)

zebrahum said:


> ...few things bother me more than seeing riders going uphill with their helmets off. You have plenty of opportunity to be struck by downhill riders or making a mistake that drives you into the ground while riding uphill. I'm bothered more by road riders doing it though and I know how bad it sucks to pedal in a FF so my suggestion is this fantastic pack:
> 
> http://dakine.com/p/bike/packs/guys/nomad
> 
> ...


btw bag looks sweet I ordered one thx


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

jasonjm said:


> btw bag looks sweet I ordered one thx


It's a great bag, you're going to love it.


----------

